
Teach Yourself Logic 2016: A Study Guide [pdf] - rfreytag
https://www.academia.edu/19781634/Teach_Yourself_Logic_2016_A_Study_Guide
======
winestock
I'm studying logic, myself. I'm about halfway through Sweet Reason, by Henle &
Tomoczyko. Anyone who wants to study logic owes it to himself to become
familiar with traditional Aristotelian logic as well as modern symbolic logic.

Henry B. Veatch is one author to look up on this (if you can find affordable
used copies of his works). The principle textbook for traditional logic that's
still in print is Socratic Logic by Peter Kreeft. Be aware that he is sharply
critical of symbolic logic. It's good to be aware of the issues involved; in
particular, the paradoxes of material implication. When symbolic logic was
being developed, many of its supporters looked disparagingly on traditional
logic. Few logicians take that view, anymore.

Symbolic logic won the fight, but traditional logic won the argument. By the
former, I mean that symbolic logic is taught nearly to the exclusion of
traditional logic. By the latter, I mean that the objections made by the old
guard are seen by everyone as valid and are being addressed by the new logic.
For example, in traditional logic, the conclusion follows with real necessity
from the premises as an effect follows from a cause. Modern logic has revived
the study of modal logic in order to deal such things as necessity and
possibility.

Furthermore, while symbolic logic is superior for mathematical proofs and
technical philosophy, traditional syllogistic logic is better suited for
everyday life and verbal arguments; it is the Newtonian mechanics of logic.

~~~
IsaacL
Can you say more on the fight between traditional and symbolic logic? I'm glad
to hear that classical logic is making a comeback, though it's news to me.

~~~
winestock
While writing a reply to you, my comment went to five paragraphs before I
realized that there was no end in sight. I'll keep it short.

Any "comeback" of Aristotelian logic is slow in coming. What I see happening
is that modern logicians take those old criticisms seriously and are
addressing them. See quantified modal logic for an example.

------
daviddaviddavid
I have been through a slew of logic texts. By far, my favorite for both theory
and practice is Computability and Logic by Boolos, Burgess and Jeffrey.

[http://www.amazon.com/Computability-Logic-George-S-
Boolos/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Computability-Logic-George-S-
Boolos/dp/0521701465)

Another very good book on nuts and bolts proofs in both propositional and
predicate logic is Beginning Logic by E. J. Lemmon.

[http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Logic-E-J-
Lemmon/dp/09151445...](http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Logic-E-J-
Lemmon/dp/0915144506)

And a great collection of primary texts covering the history of modern logic
is From Frege to Godel..., edited by Jean van Heijenoort.

[http://www.amazon.com/Frege-Godel-
Mathematical-1879-1931-Sci...](http://www.amazon.com/Frege-Godel-
Mathematical-1879-1931-Sciences/dp/0674324498)

~~~
erik998
+++Beginning Logic by Lemmon. Great examples/problems to work on.

------
saboot
Is there a non-login required link?

Edit: Here,
[http://www.logicmatters.net/tyl/](http://www.logicmatters.net/tyl/)

------
sravfeyn
Are there any MOOCs on Logic in the same spirit as this Guide?

------
hayd
Direct PDF:
[http://www.logicmatters.net/resources/pdfs/TeachYourselfLogi...](http://www.logicmatters.net/resources/pdfs/TeachYourselfLogic2016.pdf)

------
buckpassing
if anyone is looking for a read on many-valued or 'fuzzy' logics you might try
susan haack's 'deviant logic, fuzzy logic'

([http://www.amazon.com/Deviant-Logic-Fuzzy-Beyond-
Formalism/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Deviant-Logic-Fuzzy-Beyond-
Formalism/dp/0226311341))

its not incredibly exhaustive, but i liked it at the time i read it. ymmv.

------
hamhamed
A TL;DR will be greatly appreciated :]

~~~
mdcox
Luckily, the author himself wrote one!
[http://www.logicmatters.net/tyl/shorter-
tyl/](http://www.logicmatters.net/tyl/shorter-tyl/)

------
ABIGASSBOAT
u down with zfc? yeah u know me

------
ABIGASSBOAT
just learn model theory nigga

